#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > 勳章發放 >  >  恭喜 銀 獲得頭像繪製勳章

## 狼王白牙

恭喜 *銀*

在 *咬東西系列* 主題中，為狼之樂園超過 15 位會員繪製頭像， 並達一定品質

特別頒發*頭像繪製勳章* ！

感謝您為其他獸的付出

別忘了繼續完成其他的委託者喔   :Wink:

----------

